# nissan sentra 1997



## ilse (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a sentra from 1997. After replacing the head gasket due to leakage I have a part below the air filter with 2 hose connectors. The left one is sucking in air and I don't know what part it is and if there should be a hose and what part it comes from. There is already one hose on the right connector. 

I can send a picture if needed.

Thanks for answering


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

If you have a 97 then you should have posted in the b14 section.

I'm pretty sure there should be a hose there, but it's hard to know what you're talking about with just a vague description, you should probably post a photo. I'm guessing it's going to end up having something to do with the egr.


----------



## ilse (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is the picture


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

If I said I haven't forgot about you, that would be a lie. I will try and get to the bottom of this for you, looking at the photo even I'm curious what those hoses are now.

If you had posted in the ga16de section, which is a lot more active, I definitely wouldn't have forgotten about you, I just don't check the b13 section too often.

So are those hoses attached to the engine? It sort of looks like it.

Did you have to crawl under the car to get that photo? I can see the oil filter and the axle, so I should be able to look at my car and figure out where that photo was taken from and where to look on my car. I have a b13 though, so it's possible my car doesn't even have those hoses, but I'll try.


----------



## ilse (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi! I took the photo standing on the driversside of the car. The part is located under the airfilter which I removed. I think the hoses are part of the vacuumsystem or egr. Maybe you can check if you have the same part and take a photo where the hoses go to. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

I checked my car today and I'm pretty dang sure my car doesn't have those. So where does that larger tube go?

Is your engine the 1.6 Liter or the 2.0 L? If it's the 1.6, definitely repost this in the ga16de section, that section is very active.

You can download the 1997 fsm here: Nissan Sentra Factory Service Manuals (FSM)

The EC pdf has diagrams for the vacuum hoses.


----------



## Jasper158 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Nissan Sentra problems..*

I have a 1997 Nissan sentry that has had its share of problems lately. For instance, there is a noticeable leak near the oil pan which happens to be antifreeze. I’m not sure if it is coming from the water pump or not, since I have to put just a tad bit of water in it every day. Not much. But still a noticeable amount of leaking occurs after driving it. Also, a little squeaking sound comes from the back of the car while driving it and that is an irregular sound. What is the problem? The belts squeak too, I can’t really afford to get the car fixed any longer because I have had it in the shop like 4 times. I know I should just get a new car, but I can’t afford that either. Help!


----------



## DeannaJHigh (Jan 11, 2014)

Well getting it repaired is your only option. Or you might wanna fix some sort of durable block at the leaking site.


----------



## Jean Sibelius (Mar 8, 2014)

It has 250k miles but it runs GREAT. Good car for someone living on a tight budget(im a college Kid) i use it to go back and forth to school mostly and gas mileage is still good. i can go almost 2wks on a full tank. with only a little hp and torque, it really knows how to use it even at 65+ it still goes strong(better than my friends 08 civic).


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Jasper158 said:


> I have a 1997 Nissan sentry that has had its share of problems lately. For instance, there is a noticeable leak near the oil pan which happens to be antifreeze. I’m not sure if it is coming from the water pump or not, since I have to put just a tad bit of water in it every day. Not much. But still a noticeable amount of leaking occurs after driving it. Also, a little squeaking sound comes from the back of the car while driving it and that is an irregular sound. What is the problem? The belts squeak too, I can’t really afford to get the car fixed any longer because I have had it in the shop like 4 times. I know I should just get a new car, but I can’t afford that either. Help!


That would be the water pump, if it is on the passenger side. If driver check your lower radiator hose.


----------

